# Main > Technical Support and Notices >  Temporary site issue

## RobA

All-

There is a temporary issue with seeing attachments for certain users:
Ascension; ravells; RobA; Redrobes; torstan; Gamerprinter;

There are currently no thumbnails, and clicking on the link will give an error.

We are aware of the problem, and working actively to resolve this.  It should be remedied tomorrow (April 24) but there may be the occasional interruption in the availability of attachments, and slower than normal site performance until things are fixed.

We'll keep you informed.

-Rob A>

----------


## Jaxilon

Thank you for your attention to this issue RobA. At least now I can stop shredding back and forth through my browser settings trying to figure out what's wrong on my end. Interestingly, it's some our top mappers there who are being persecuted. Perhaps there is a conspiracy? hehe.

Thanks again, I know you guys are working hard to get this corrected and I'm sure you don't get paid enough for doing it.

----------

